# Camping in Spain for kids



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking on behalf of a friend who lives in UK who wishes to send her two boys aged 12 and 13 and already speak a lot of Spanish to a camp in Spain where they are going to be totally exposed to Spanish as a language and a wider choice of foods (they have been spoiled by their father who no longer lives with them and will only eat what they want, unless...)

Any ideas?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Looking on behalf of a friend who lives in UK who wishes to send her two boys aged 12 and 13 and already speak a lot of Spanish to a camp in Spain where they are going to be totally exposed to Spanish as a language and a wider choice of foods (they have been spoiled by their father who no longer lives with them and will only eat what they want, unless...)
> 
> Any ideas?


She who must be obeyed now tells me that it is Summer Camps that are being looked for!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> She who must be obeyed now tells me that it is Summer Camps that are being looked for!!!


Hi Baldilocks,

Have a chat with your local ayuntamiento - I'm assuming perhaps incorrectly here that they want to send their kids close to someone they already know in case of emergencies? The ayuntamientos (esp. here) produce a summer activities booklet with all kinds of activities going on - trips out, sailing courses, summer camps, skiing - although the camps are at best for only a couple of weeks. Or were they thinking of something further afield and for the duration of those summer camps that are usually organised in the States??

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Looking on behalf of a friend who lives in UK who wishes to send her two boys aged 12 and 13 and already speak a lot of Spanish to a camp in Spain where they are going to be totally exposed to Spanish as a language and a wider choice of foods (they have been spoiled by their father who no longer lives with them and will only eat what they want, unless...)
> 
> Any ideas?


Residential or day camps, any particular area, any particular interests??????


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spooky!*

That this post should arise - funnily enough, I have been researching camps over the last month for my 14 year old daughter so feel quite "in the know"! There is a group called Tatanka who offer camps in various places (Tatanka Camp - Campamentos de Idiomas y Actividades, and "campamentos de verano espana" for other possibles), as well as Enforex and don Quijote (although I think they might both "share" the same camps). They are held all over Spain.

I have also seen ayuntamientos advertise camps. The main difference between the Tatanka and the others is that while the Tat camp offers Spanish classes for english and french speakers, the vast majority of kids attending are spanish speakers learning english (they emailed me and told me this). I think the age group goes up to 15. I think this camp would be great for kids who speak enough spanish to make friends and can cope with a full-on immersion experience (so as to not feel too isolated due to the lack of english speaking kids there). 

The other ones I mentioned have a variety of camps with various age groups and % of spanish / english speakers. Some of their camps are for 100% non spanish speakers, the rest are 60% spanish / 40% non-spanish (this one is definitely my preference). This camp seems to suit my daughter better as they have older children attending, plus I like the mix of nationalities. The T camp above seemed to have more younger kids, plus the problem that she would be one of the few english speakers in the group (which sounds good in theory but I also want her to have fun and be able to communicate with someone!).

Anyway, if you google them you can check them out. The T camp definitely sounded a more authentic 98% spanish experience for the kids. It was also about 400 euros cheaper than the others (for a two week camp). Both camps can run for 1, 2, 3 or 4 weeks. The other two sounded much more international. They have videos on their web sites as well. All looked lots of fun and I imagine an unforgettable experience (hopefully positive!) for the kids.

I hope this helps you - I think it depends what you are looking for, what interests the kids and whether they can cope with being thrown in the deeeeeep end.

Jockm


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Looking on behalf of a friend who lives in UK who wishes to send her two boys aged 12 and 13 and already speak a lot of Spanish to a camp in Spain where they are going to be totally exposed to Spanish as a language and a wider choice of foods (they have been spoiled by their father who no longer lives with them and will only eat what they want, unless...)
> 
> Any ideas?


Some Spanish friends of ours run a language school in Ecija. The course consists of staying with a host Spanish family with full board, 20 hours of Spanish tuition per week and a full programme of cultural stuff. It is a full Spanish immersion course. Let me know if you want further details.

Caz


----------

